# how do you encrypt your USB flash drive?



## maurizio (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello all,
I enjoying using FreeBSD on my desktop from more than 2 years. I think highly of FreeBSD community.
So I would like to know how FreeBSD users encrypt their USB flash drive because maybe it is the best way to do.
Obviously it should be FreeBSD compatible. For example LUKS is not compatible with FreeBSD, right?
Regards
Maurizio


----------



## a6h (Dec 11, 2020)

security/veracrypt

Some other semi-related threads:
Thread full-disk-encryption-software.64763
Thread what-kind-of-encryption-do-you-recommend.74474
Thread building-veracrypt-with-no-x11-gui.68932
Thread booting-with-encrypted-root-fs-and-passphrase-on-external-usb-stick.71554


----------



## im (Dec 21, 2020)

if you are familiar to console try geli and gbde.
Both works so good for different storage types, and included in FreeBSD-base.

Be careful: some of USB-flash corrupts data when used as encrypted drive.
Everyday backups required.


----------

